# شرح نقل البيانات من جهاز Total Station ماركة Topcon إلى الكمبيوتر



## شيكو222 (2 يونيو 2011)

*شرح نقل البيانات من جهاز Total Station ماركة Topcon إلى الكمبيوتر*​

*
باستخدام برنامج T_COM​*

*
1 – قم بتثبيت برنامج T – COM علي جهاز الكمبيوتر
2 – قم بتوصيل محطة الرصد مع جهاز الكمبيوتر عن طريق الكابل 
3- افتح برنامج T-COM من الكمبيوتر
4 - اختار من صفحة البرنامج امر نقل البيانات من المحطة ( صورة المحطة خارج منها سهم احمر ومكتوب عليها SSS) 
5- عند الضغط عليه تظهر صفحة توجد بها عوامل الاتصال بين المحطة والكمبيوتر
يجب ان تكون هذة العوامل هي نفسها العوامل الموجودة علي المحطة ويوجد تحتها امر GO
6- افتح محطة الرصد واضغط مفتاح MENU
7- اختار F3 MEMORY MGR للدخول لصفحة الذاكرة
( اضغط علي مفتاحF3 الاصفر)
8 - اضغط F4 مرتين حتي تصل للصفحة 3/3 ويوجد بها امر نقل البيانات اضغط عليه 
DATA TRANSFER F1 
9 – تظهر صفحة نختار منها فورمات نقل البيانات 
اختار F2 SSS FORMAT
10 – لا ختبار عوامل التصال بين المحطة والكمبيوتر اضغط 
F3 COMM. PARAMETER​ 
*
*
11 – تظهر صفحة بها 3 اوامر نختار اولاBAUAD RATE F1تعطي مجموعة معدلات نختار الموجود في الخطوة رقم 5 ( العوامل الموجودة علي الكمبيوتر ) ويكون الاختيار بالاسهم ونضغط enter
12 - نضغط F2 تعطي مجموعة معدلات نختار الموجود في الخطوة رقم 5 ( العوامل الموجودة علي الكمبيوتر ) ويكون الاختيار عن طريق F1- F2 - F3 ونضغط ENTER
13- نضغط F3 تعطي مجموعة معدلات نختار الموجود في الخطوة رقم 5 ( العوامل الموجودة علي الكمبيوتر ) ويكون الاختيار عن طريق F1- F2 ونضغط ENTER 
بذلك يكون قد تم التوافق بين محطة الرصد والكمبيوتر
14 – اضغط ESC للخروج من هذة الصفحة والدخول في صفحة 
DATA TRANSFER 
15 – اضغط F1 SEND DATA
16- اضغط علي F2 COORD DATA
17- اختار الملف الذي تريد ارساله الي الكمبيوتر عن طريق F2 LIST ثم ENT
18 – تظهر رسالة تاكيد ارسال البيانات ويوجد خيارات F3 YES – F4 NO
19 – الان علي صفحة الكمبيوتر اضغط علي Go 
اضغط F3 YES من المحطة يبدا نقل البيانات الي الكمبيوتر وتبدا في الظهور علي الكمبيوتر​ 
*
*
21 – لحفظ البيانات علي الكمبيوتر اضغط امر FILE ثم SAVE AS ثم اختار المكان الذي ساقوم بالحفظ داخله علي الكمبيوتر واكتب اسم الملف بالامتداد TXT​ 


مثال AAA.TXT
22- للتحويل الي الاتوكاد اضغط CONVERTION واختار الاختيار الاخير 
TO DXF (ONLY SSS FORMAT)
23 – يتم حفظ الملف بعد التحويل بامتداد.DXF​ 
*


----------



## ستار البصري (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا الك ياورد


----------



## ثعيلي (20 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## ستار البصري (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام على اعضاء المنتدى الافاضل@ ممكن اتعرف كيف اسجل البيانات في موقع العمل على جهاز توتال ستيشن نوع توب كون gts230


----------



## رزق فرج رزق (10 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kassim-t (18 يوليو 2012)

*مشكور اخي الكريم على المعلومات المفيدة*


----------



## mohanad surveyor (18 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله مشكور اخي الكريم

*


----------



## كبل (19 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله مشكور اخي الكريم
*​​
​


----------



## hesham852001 (27 يوليو 2012)

*مشكور اخي الكريم على المعلومات المفيدة h*


----------



## ابوالزود (6 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم يا ذهب !!ِ


----------



## احمدمازن (9 فبراير 2013)

ممنون ياغالي


----------



## ashraf_onlinenow (30 يونيو 2013)

ثعيلي قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله فيك أخي



‫شرح نقل البيانات من الكمبيوتر للتوبكون GTS 230N الجزء الاول‬‎ - YouTube

دا فديو شرح


----------



## ahmedghazyeng (2 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم شكرا اخي على المعلومة لكن عندي مشكله في ربط الكيبل وتعريفه للحاسبه ارجوا من عنده معلومه حول ربط الكيبل


----------



## aymanmohammed73 (2 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## شوكو محمد (25 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
موضوع مميز ممكن مساعدة محتاج برنامج تعريف توتال استيشن توبكونgst 235n ,ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المقترب (27 فبراير 2014)

شكرا الك


----------



## xpmando (16 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------

